# alternator poles 50 hp 2 stroke yamaha



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

6 pole

http://www.faria-instruments.com/site_manuals/IS0086p.pdf


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------

